# Corsair Dominator i7 Series DDR3 nur 1 x 2GB nachkaufen



## swayyy (6. August 2011)

Hallo Corsair Support,
wäre es möglich das ich von CMP4GX3M2C1600C7 ein einzelnes 2GB RAM Modul nachkaufen könnte?
Brächte es weil der neue Intel Sockel auf Dualchannel läuft und mein jetziger auf Tripplechannel  Habe also 3 x 2 GB schon verbaut...
Typ Corsair Dominator CL 7-8-7-20 1600mhz

Wäre echt klasse, da ich nicht von dieses Speicher auf einen anderen wechseln möchte 

Gruß swayy


----------



## Combi (6. August 2011)

ähm..corsair support....ja ne,is klar..
du bist hier auf der site von pc games hardware.....
kann es sein,dass du im falschen forum bist?!nur so am rande...

kauf dir einfach nochn tripple kit...
kann kannste ein dual-kit verkaufen..das is doch ne idee....


----------



## swayyy (6. August 2011)

Ah ja... danke für den sinnvollen beitrag...  Wie unfreundlich...
Falls ich mich nicht verlesen habe befinde ich mich grade im Support-Forum von Corsair AUF der Seite von PC Gameshardware wo Mitarbeiter bzw berechtige Personen von corsair Auskunft geben!

Auf die Idee bin ich natürlich auch schon gekommen, aber je nach preis für einen einzelnes RAM Modul lohnt sich das nicht da man bei einen Verkauf  Wertverlust mit einrechnen muss!


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

T-Channel Kits machen auf Dualchannel öfter mal Probleme - da dies meist nicht darauf ausgelegt ist (man schafft ungleichheit) was gerade hier einen sehr empfindlichen Bereich betrifft.
Verkaufen und neues Dual Channel Kit kaufen - einzelne Speicher werden in der Serie nicht vertrieben! Sorry aber es sind nur ganze Kits vorhanden


----------

